
Mars One Is Bankrupt - jacquesm
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/11/mars-one-is-dead/
======
DerekRobot
Total scam. They wanted to start a reality show to fund R&D for a Mars base.
There aren't any technical details on the "Mars Transit Vehicle", which looks
like a KSP rocket with a Dragon stuck on the end.

Poking through their investor relations, they don't really have anything
besides the website and some renderings. Wikipedia says that their proposal to
launch modified Dragons was rejected by SpaceX. You would think an
organization that plans on sending humans to Mars has a headquarters filled
with very smart people, but it's just an empty rented office.[1]

[1] [https://www.space.com/21270-private-mars-colony-scam-
china.h...](https://www.space.com/21270-private-mars-colony-scam-china.html)

------
fernandopj
> “When you join the ‘Mars One Community,’ which happens automatically if you
> applied as a candidate, they start giving you points. You get points for
> getting through each round of the selection process… and then the only way
> to get more points is to buy merchandise from Mars One or to donate money to
> them.”

Yeah... if you do that to people applying, you're not pretending anymore to be
anything other than a scam. This was a Fyre-level attempt to get more money
from attendants - like that Fyre band one "should charge with thousand of
dollars" just days before the event.

